# WooHoo! Nice surprise from our last show!



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

This was in my mail on Friday :eek_color::









I had no clue they were giving $$ as prizes or that I would get any. We got a nice day prize (see my Santa Ynez Post) so this is definitely icing on the cake!

Such a nice organization to show under! :clap::thumbsup:


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Wahoooo!!! Congrats! :-D

Love it when that happens. The last time that happened to me it covered my entry fees plus a little extra, had NO idea I had that much coming back.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

@KLJcowgirl, thanks!! I was pretty jazzed when I got it. Never expected it! Sure wish it would have covered my entry fees, LOL, but it almost covered my gas!! So I'll take it!!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Isn't it nice to actually win some money. Congratulations!!
I remember the first time I won some money. It paid for the new tire as we had a flat on the way home.

My niece and I used to make the rounds of the Fall Fairs and would often come home with some cash. Great feeling.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow congrats.  Nice surprise!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

@Woodhaven and @PoptartShop Thanks! It is nice! I didn't think this show had cash awards in addition to day prizes, but as my Dad used to say, "That's what you get for thinking." :razz: It is very nice indeed especially as it is a small show (they actually limit entries) & the $$ I got for 3rd is great for a small show!

I'll have to miss the 2nd show, but will be at the May show for sure!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Woohoo! Always fun to get a little kick-back when you don't expect it.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats!
Yes, very nice to win money, and why NRHA < NSBA, ect, are attracting people away from breed shows,that are interested in a specific discipline
It si also why, way back when, there was money up for foal futurities, I showed in them, with winning from there, covering the cost of my under saddle classes
At one time, the Alberta Horse Improvement program had major government money , as part of the reward for doing well.
If there were ten horses in any evaluation class, the horse with the highest score, won $500. I recall hauling two loads of horses to Red Deer, for that evaluation, making some $2,000 on a good day
It was also a good way, to justify horse showing to my hubby, LOL!
Keep those checks coming!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

A few years ago I came home from a dressage show, sporting my ribbons, Hubby (always practical) asked me how much did each ribbon cost. I told him and he said "Wouldn't it be cheaper just to buy the ribbons?":shrug:

Anyway good luck at the next show. Prize money is a great incentive.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks @Smilie & @Woodhaven. The $$ is definitely icing on the cake for me. I am happy to have a good run and just be happy with our performance, since the whole point of me showing is to improve myself and my horse. Yea, sounds lofty but so long it was all I could hope for, LOL. If I start thinking too much about actually _*winning*_ money, yea, I get nervous and screw up. So have to psych myself out. It's finally working I guess, LOL ...


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

kewpalace said:


> Thanks @Smilie & @Woodhaven. The $$ is definitely icing on the cake for me. I am happy to have a good run and just be happy with our performance, since the whole point of me showing is to improve myself and my horse. Yea, sounds lofty but so long it was all I could hope for, LOL. If I start thinking too much about actually _*winning*_ money, yea, I get nervous and screw up. So have to psych myself out. It's finally working I guess, LOL ...


Yea, those nerves!
You most likely have been given lots of advise, but what really helped me, was not to watch the run ahead of me, and esp not to psych myself out, seeing who is sitting in the hitching ring with me!. Easier said then done,
But as I was once told, you can beat even a very good rider/horse combo, if on that day, they have less then a good ride, and you have a great one!
Usually once I am through that in gate, I am okay-it is that wait in that hitching ring!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Smilie said:


> what really helped me, was not to watch the run ahead of me, and esp not to psych myself out, seeing who is sitting in the hitching ring with me!


LOL, I like watching other people's runs! That doesn't psych me out, surprisingly. I especially like watching the pros, cuz it shows me they are human too and sometimes make the same mistakes I do. That has helped me deal with my mistakes in the show pen. 

I think the biggest thing that psychs me out is just thinking that everyone is watching me (they may be, but they don't really CARE that it's me) and if I make a mistake I'm toast - embarrassed and out of it. Which, may be, too, but as you said, someone else who is a better rider on a better trained horse could have a completely crappy run, which puts my run up there in scoring position. The last two shows, I've been able to get my head in a place where I'm focused and relaxed going in and just go in to have fun. That is when I tend to do my best.


----------

